# Bay Flats Lodge - Latest Fishing Report "Dec. 13, 2016"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
Capt. Chris Martin

December 13, 2016

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
Saturday was spent working the opener of the second-half of this yearâ€™s duck season. It was cold, windy and cloudy...PERFECT if youâ€™re a duck, or a duck hunter, that is. Early flights were strong, but quickly fizzled due to all the surrounding shooting. It wasnâ€™t until about 8:30am that the birds began to fly, once again filling the skies with hope for us. â€œTake â€˜emâ€, I called, as a group of Teal snuck in from the south, quickly darting then decoying right in our face. Redheads followed them in and it was on for a flurry of gunfire. Final count was short of a limit but we took waterfowl from each decoying flight and a few fly-bys. Having plenty for the fryer, we called it a day around 10:45am.

Sunday was a good one for sure, and we wore out some fish in all 3 categories - undersized, keeper, and oversized! My group used spinning gear, and are now experts. Nine trout, two drum and five redfish were boxed by the guys on a half-day trip which began cool and foggy and ended warm and clear. Texas weather sure is good to us around here lately.

Mondayâ€™s party was from the construction and roofing industry getting away to Bay Flats Lodge for a supplier-appreciation fishing trip. My guys were well fed at the Lodge and were all well rested, and they were ready to enjoy a fine coastal experience ushered in with warm air temps, cool salt water, and clearing skies all day. The lack of wind early in the morning set the tone for me knowing that we would need to find a certain type of location. We would need to find a place that offered escape routes to deeper water that the fish would be using to sunbathe in the shallows during the day, and to drop off into the depths at nighttime. Some of my favorite spots didnâ€™t produce, so a bit of searching was required to find a favorable fish hangout for these unpredictable weather days. Fish don't seem to trust the weather forecast, so itâ€™s up to us to try figuring out where they are attempting to survive. Boxing all we could while running out of the live shrimp, we worked artificials to finish out the morning. Following a quick stop for more shrimp, we were once again bound for afternoon of fun fishing. We used dead shrimp to wind-up the day with trout, redfish and black drum - table fare that would be presented that night back home in Houston.

*Watch Our Latest Videos*















*2016-17 Winter Fishing Special (December thru March)*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-17-winter-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

*Deer Season Is Hereâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Wednesday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Partly to mostly cloudy. High 67F. Winds NNE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Wednesday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies during the evening will give way to cloudy skies overnight. Low 54F. Winds NNE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Thursday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly cloudy. High 61F. Winds NE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Thursday Night 50 % Precip. / 0.02 in*
Cloudy skies early with showers later at night. Low 57F. Winds E at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Friday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Cloudy skies early, then partly cloudy in the afternoon. Slight chance of a rain shower. High 71F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Friday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds from time to time. Low 68F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph. 
*Synopsis: *
Light winds and high moisture will lead to another round of fog over the bays and near shore waters this evening. A cold front will move through the area overnight with visibilities expected to improve. A weak to moderate offshore flow is expected behind the front late tonight into Wednesday. A secondary surge of cold air will arrive Wednesday night leading to an increase in northeast winds to moderate levels. Scattered showers are expected Thursday night and Friday as warmer moist air overruns the cooler surface with increasing onshore flow. There could also be areas of fog Friday morning with the increasing moisture. Strong onshore flow will shift to offshore and become very strong behind a cold front Saturday night. Strong northeast flow will then continue into early next week. Small craft advisory conditions are likely through much of the period. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 62.1 degrees
Seadrift 62.1 degrees
Port Aransas 63.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 2*

Pics 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 3*

Pics 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 4*

Pics 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 5*

Pics 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 6*

Pics 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 7*

Pics 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank you!*

Here's what others are saying...Extremely proud of the professional guides, staff and guests we get to be around on a daily basis. From the housekeeping team, 3 AM hot, breakfast ladies, evening appetizers and dinner staff, Murray Martin, T.J. Angie Christensen and Deb Rauterkus Martin THANK YOU!

Dec 12, 2016 by Tony on BAY FLATS LODGE

Had a great time. Â Our guide, Capt. Steve, was great and helped me learn a few tricks. Beautiful place, and great staff. Â Thanks! Â - Â Tony Â 12/12/16

Dec 12, 2016 by Terry H. on BAY FLATS LODGE

This was absolutely the greatest fishing experience. Â It was well above my expectations. Â The food was fantastic, and the entire place was very clean. Â I would recommend Bay Flats to anyone. Â The fishing guides were very knowledgeable, and will help you in any way possible. Â I can't say a bad word about the place. Â Capt. Chris Martin, thanks for building a great place like this for people to enjoy. Â Thanks to your fine staff! Â - Â Terry H. Â 12/12/16

Dec 11, 2016 by Russ P. on BAY FLATS LODGE

Everything was great! Â - Â Russ P. Â 12/10/16

Dec 9, 2016 by David L. on BAY FLATS LODGE

Capt. Jeffrey Garner was an excellent guide. Â He put us on fish and was the biggest help on the boat also. Â - Â David L. Â 12/9/16

Dec 9, 2016 by Keith A. on BAY FLATS LODGE

Everyone who works there was extremely hospitable. Â Our guide was perfect. - Keith A. Â 12/8/16

Dec 6, 2016 by Andy on BAY FLATS LODGE

Really enjoyed our time at Bay Flats! Â Excellent Work! Â - Â Andy Â 12/5/16

Dec 6, 2016 by Dwayne L. on BAY FLATS LODGE

We had a great fishing experience at Bay Flats Lodge in Seadrift, TX. Â We arrived to a great steak dinner, and awoke to a fabulous breakfast. Â The lodge is first-class, and the guide service is even better. Â We wade fished with Capt. Ben Boudreaux and hammered the trout. Â There were several times we were all four hooked up at the same time. Â We released all fish to fight another day because we have plenty in the freezer. Â I can't thank Capt. Ben Boudreaux enough for putting us on some good trout all day. Â If anyone is looking for a first-class fishing experience, look up Capt. Ben at Bay Flats Lodge. Â You won't be sorry. Â - Â Dwayne L.

Dec 5, 2016 by David M. on BAY FLATS LODGE

Top-shelf fishing, food and facilities. Â I look forward to many future trips. Â Change nothing! - David M. Â 12/05/16

Dec 3, 2016 by Tim G. on BAY FLATS LODGE

Very impressed with the entire facility!! - Tim G. Â 12/2/16


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank you, all of you!*





We want to thank our guests for supporting all our families of guides and staff. Also thank you for supporting the towns of Seadrift, Victoria, Port Lavaca, and Port O'Connor. From buying gas, seafood, beer, and goods. THANK YOU!


----------

